# Hitachi TR-6 - Parts, Information & Manual



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

One of my many idiosycracies is that I want a manual for everything I own. I recently picked one of these up w/o; so ...help!

The sub-base is broken. Any suggestions?

The body has a recess in the side opposite the attachment for the base. What is it for?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

Here's a PDF and a link to the manual

Hitachi TR-6

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/hitachi/TR6/

http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/hitachi/hitachi_product_list.html



==============



Dave_Willemain said:


> One of my many idiosycracies is that I want a manual for everything I own. I recently picked one of these up w/o; so ...help!
> 
> The sub-base is broken. Any suggestions?
> 
> The body has a recess in the side opposite the attachment for the base. What is it for?


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

